# How do I change display names on the Kindle?



## CarynEikon (Dec 31, 2011)

I have 2 Kindle Fires for our kids. They are each registered to my Amazon account. In Amazon, I changed the names to their personal names. But on the Kindles, they're still showing my name. HOW do I change the display name on the Kindle??


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Have you done a sync with wifi turned on with the devices yet? That's all it took with mine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I second intinsts's suggestion. . .from the home screen, tap the gear in the upper right.  Then tap the sync.  The names should update.

Do be sure, though, that you did actually change them on MYK. . . .Make sure you click 'update' rather than just closing the box.


----------



## Perennial Reader (Nov 30, 2009)

My DD got a Touch for Christmas and had trouble getting her name changed on the device. When we changed her setting to 1-click ordering and went back to rename it, it worked.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CarynEikon said:


> I have 2 Kindle Fires for our kids. They are each registered to my Amazon account. In Amazon, I changed the names to their personal names. But on the Kindles, they're still showing my name. HOW do I change the display name on the Kindle??


Caryn--

Have you gotten it to work? When I changed the name on my Fire, it took a bit for it to show up, I'm not sure it happened on the first sync...but it showed up by the next day.

Betsy


----------

